# Amber Heard verlässt Johnny Depp für Frau



## beachkini (21 Jan. 2013)

​*Johnny Depp, 49, soll schon wieder Single sein! Glaubt man Insidern, hat sich seine bisexuelle Liebschaft Amber Heard, 26, von ihm getrennt - wegen einer Frau! Zu allem Überfluss ist diese auch noch ein französisches Model und Amber soll Hals über Kopf nach Paris geflohen sein.*

Nachdem bekannt wurde, dass die Schauspielerin den Hollywood-Star nach sieben Monaten sitzengelassen hat, glaubt die britische Zeitung "The Sun" nun auch den Grund zu wissen. Sie soll dem Model Marie de Villepin nähergekommen sein. Diese ist die Tochter des früheren französischen Premierministers Mominique de Villepin und arbeitet unter dem Künstlernamen Marie Streiss. Wie die Zeitung weiter berichtet, sind die beiden gemeinsam für einen urlaub nach Paris geflogen.

Der "Fluch der Karibik"-Star soll am Boden zerstört sein, weil der Laufpass ohne Vorwarnung kam und er ihr absolut verfallen ist. Aber gerade als sie anfing, ihn auch zu lieben, hat sie kalte Füße bekommen. Sie schienen glücklich zu sein und sprachen sogar über Hochzeit und Kindern. Die Schauspielerin hingegen interessiert das überhaupt nicht und sie soll den Kontakt komplett abgebrochen haben.

Johnny Depp trennte sich im vergangenen Jahr von der Französin Vanessa Paradis, 40, mit der er zwei Kinder hat. (ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (21 Jan. 2013)

Wie gewonnen so zerronnen


----------



## Death Row (21 Jan. 2013)

Gut zu wissen, dass auch Sunnyboys nicht immer Glück haben


----------



## Chamser81 (21 Jan. 2013)

Und das Leben wird auch für Johnny weitergehen!


----------



## Padderson (21 Jan. 2013)

er wird´s überleben


----------



## MetalFan (21 Jan. 2013)

Oha, das nagt am männlichen Ego!


----------



## comatron (21 Jan. 2013)

Tja, nun ist er wohl der Depp.


----------



## Betontod (2 Feb. 2013)

frauen können tödlich sein =( tjaja


----------



## bjlange (3 Feb. 2013)

Dann geht er wieder zu seiner Frau.


----------

